# New member



## KDragon86 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just joined today. Looking forward to learning more about body building, etc.. been lifting since 1999.


----------



## brazey (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Riles (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 12, 2014)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## bar_belle (Jun 12, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome, KDragon!


----------



## breakbones (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome 


ANABOLIC AMERICA 
30%off enter: breakbones30
www.anabolicamerica.net


----------



## Jenie (Jun 17, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------

